# pregnant cat has discharge



## crazy4beadz

Back again.. My cat looks ready to have her kittens. Some of her signs are, sneaking into my closets , tired, Yesterday i noticed some colostrum leaking from her nipples, and a few hours ago i noticed she has some discharge. It has no odor, its whitish with a tint of yellow, thick like paste, i wiped it away, she was fine with that, and it came back again, just a little bit more thinner. What is this? She is using the litter box fine, can this be her plug? Is this common?

How do contractions look like? will i see her belly shape diferently? Are there any other signs to watch for besides tiredness and nesting. I am becoming very anxious now. 

Thanks,
Joanne


----------



## Sol

It could very well be her plug. Some people recognize the plug by the smell of it. It doesn't smell a lot or foul or anything.... it just smells kitten (I really can't describe it any better than that). I don't know if you noticed a special, very vague, smell though.

Maybe you'll have kittens within the next 24 hours then  

You'll probably notice a contraction when you see one. Cats really don't show a lot in the beginning, but most people notice the contractions when they come.


----------



## crazy4beadz

The discharge lasted for only a few hours, today there is none. So i also believe that was her plug. The vet wanted me to bring her in , that it possible could have been an infection something with the letter p. But since the discharge went away, it couldnt be that infection. She is sleeping a lot more today, and her tummy is hardening up a lot.. Hoping hoping those are contractions.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Sol

As long as the discharge doesn't have a foul odour or is green/brown/red it shouldn't be a "bad" discharge. If there is an infection the discharge almost always smells foul and has blood and/or pus in it. A whitish non-smelly discharge shoudln't be a worry, certainly not if the cat is due to have kittens anytime soon.


----------



## crazy4beadz

still no kitties


----------



## Sol

Patience :wink: If the female is calm and content there's nothing else to do but wait.


----------



## crazy4beadz

It is going to be around 70 days now and still no kitties, i am becoming very worried here. Her belly is soo firm to the touch, not like usual where it was very soft where you can actually feel the kittens . The kittens are very very active. She is more sleepier than ever, very exhausted. I just feel like shes been pregnant for way too long. Her nipples are VERY swollen. She has not moved from my bed today all day, i brought her some water and food, she only drank, and her tongue is slightly sticking out. Very lazy looking lol.. But anyways, i am just itching to take her to the vet. **sigh**


----------



## Sol

If the female seem exhausted you should take her to the vet. It's a good sign you can feel the kittens though, but take her to the vet. If she's tired it's not likely she'll have the strength to get the kittens out by herself.

She might have tried to get the kittens out and that's why she's tired.


----------



## crazy4beadz

That does make sense. I'll take her tomorrow..Its just one of those instincts that something is wrong.
Thanks,
Joanne


----------



## ChiliBean

Please do take the kitty to the vet 70 days is just to long let me know what happens=)


----------



## Ianthe

It sounds like she should go to the vet now.....is there a 24 hour emergency clinic you could take her to?


----------

